# unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference problem

## bacardischmal

Hallo,

ich habe in letzter zeit öfters diese Ausgabe im dmesg:

Jemand ne idee wie worans liegt? Hard oder Software Problem?

 *Quote:*   

> [14883.817805] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000
> 
> 00000004
> 
> [14883.818132] IP: [<ffffffff811fc920>] inode_has_perm+0x33/0x72
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux-G ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

Hmm, bin mir nicht sicher, aber ein NULL Pointer weist meiner Meinung nach auf ein Software-Problem hin.

Da der Fehler in einer INode-Routine auftritt, würd ich mal vorschlagen das Dateisystem zu prüfen um ein vom Kernel nicht erkanntes defektes Dateisystem auszuschließen.

----------

## 69719

Eventuell mal einen stabilen Kernel verwenden und das Problem scheint beim nfs aufzutreten.

----------

## bacardischmal

 *escor wrote:*   

> Eventuell mal einen stabilen Kernel verwenden und das Problem scheint beim nfs aufzutreten.

 

Hallo,

ich hab ab 2.6.27 alle durchversucht, hier nochmal ohne das nfs gestartet ist:

```

[48988.424404] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[48988.425366] kernel BUG at include/linux/cred.h:207!

[48988.425366] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP

[48988.425366] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/type

[48988.425366] CPU 1

[48988.425366] Modules linked in: vmnet vmmon it87 hwmon_vid isl6421 cx24123 cx88_dvb videobuf_dvb dvb_core cx8800 cx8802 cx88xx ir_common v4l2_common videodev v4l1_compat v4l2_compat_ioctl32 tveeprom videobuf_dma_sg videobuf_core k8temp btcx_risc

[48988.425366] Pid: 4329, comm: vdr Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 #1 System Product Name

[48988.425366] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8103b412>]  [<ffffffff8103b412>] __put_task_struct+0x6a/0xd9

[48988.425366] RSP: 0018:ffff8801244bdbd8  EFLAGS: 00010246

[48988.425366] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff880053d65e40 RCX: fffffffffff0d238

[48988.425366] RDX: 00000000000018b1 RSI: 0000000000000246 RDI: ffff8800774dd480

[48988.425366] RBP: ffff8801244bdbe8 R08: ffff8801244bdbf8 R09: 0000000000000000

[48988.425366] R10: ffff8800c2e03a08 R11: ffff88012fa99efc R12: ffff880053d65e40

[48988.425366] R13: ffff880053d65e50 R14: ffff88012c4f54a0 R15: ffff88012c4f54c8

[48988.425366] FS:  00007f46477fe950(0000) GS:ffff88002803b000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[48988.425366] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[48988.425366] CR2: 00007fab1c9b4000 CR3: 0000000124de2000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

[48988.425366] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[48988.425366] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[48988.425366] Process vdr (pid: 4329, threadinfo ffff8801244bc000, task ffff8801244c0000)

[48988.425366] Stack:

[48988.425366]  ffff8801244bdbe8 ffff88012c4f5018 ffff8801244bdc18 ffffffff8104eab3

[48988.425366]  ffff8801244bdc18 ffff88012c4f5018 ffff88012c4f51f8 ffff88012c4f51c8

[48988.425366]  ffff8801244bdc48 ffffffffa00915f8 ffff8801244bdc48 ffff88012c4f54c0

[48988.425366] Call Trace:

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8104eab3>] kthread_stop+0x84/0xdd

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00915f8>] videobuf_dvb_stop_feed+0x4d/0x74 [videobuf_dvb]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007778c>] dmx_section_feed_stop_filtering+0x55/0x93 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00762f2>] dvb_dmxdev_feed_stop+0x5b/0x6e [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007679a>] dvb_dmxdev_filter_start+0x164/0x3a6 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007fa10>] ? dvb_ringbuffer_init+0x33/0x3f [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81210bab>] ? __up_read+0x92/0x9b

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa0076bf4>] dvb_demux_do_ioctl+0x218/0x342 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00752f1>] dvb_usercopy+0xd6/0x13c [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00769dc>] ? dvb_demux_do_ioctl+0x0/0x342 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff811d83b1>] ? inode_has_perm+0x6c/0x72

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa0075ee2>] dvb_demux_ioctl+0x10/0x12 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c8da9>] vfs_ioctl+0x5f/0x78

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c920f>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x44d/0x48d

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c92a4>] sys_ioctl+0x55/0x77

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8100baab>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[48988.425366] Code: 48 8b 04 25 00 b0 00 00 48 39 c3 75 11 be 9a 00 00 00 48 c7 c7 e3 1a 5e 81 e8 87 06 00 00 48 8b bb 10 04 00 00 8b 07 85 c0 7f 04 <0f> 0b eb fe f0 ff 0f 0f 94 c0 84 c0 74 05 e8 fa 81 01 00 48 8b

[48988.425366] RIP  [<ffffffff8103b412>] __put_task_struct+0x6a/0xd9

[48988.425366]  RSP <ffff8801244bdbd8>

[48988.425366] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[48988.425366] WARNING: at kernel/softirq.c:141 local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92()

[48988.425366] Hardware name: System Product Name

[48988.425366] Modules linked in: vmnet vmmon it87 hwmon_vid isl6421 cx24123 cx88_dvb videobuf_dvb dvb_core cx8800 cx8802 cx88xx ir_common v4l2_common videodev v4l1_compat v4l2_compat_ioctl32 tveeprom videobuf_dma_sg videobuf_core k8temp btcx_risc

[48988.425366] Pid: 4329, comm: vdr Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 #1

[48988.425366] Call Trace:

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810406af>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8103ba5f>] warn_slowpath_common+0x77/0xa4

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8103ba9b>] warn_slowpath_null+0xf/0x11

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810406af>] local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81469d8f>] _spin_unlock_bh+0xf/0x11

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff812c8645>] cn_netlink_send+0x89/0x1a5

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8125ec6d>] uvesafb_exec+0x114/0x253

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8125eaf3>] ? uvesafb_prep+0x7e/0xe4

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8125f448>] uvesafb_blank+0x10b/0x137

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8124c231>] fb_blank+0x39/0x64

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81256f3b>] fbcon_blank+0x138/0x296

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81467344>] ? printk+0x67/0x69

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810449b7>] ? lock_timer_base+0x26/0x4a

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81044f9f>] ? mod_timer+0xd4/0xe6

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8123fed8>] do_unblank_screen+0xd3/0x119

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8123ff29>] unblank_screen+0xb/0xd

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff812149a5>] bust_spinlocks+0x15/0x34

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8146a9f4>] oops_end+0x3c/0xba

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8100ef09>] die+0x55/0x5e

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8146a4c3>] do_trap+0x110/0x11f

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8100d2f1>] do_invalid_op+0x91/0x9a

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8103b412>] ? __put_task_struct+0x6a/0xd9

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8100c815>] invalid_op+0x15/0x20

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8103b412>] ? __put_task_struct+0x6a/0xd9

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8104eab3>] kthread_stop+0x84/0xdd

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00915f8>] videobuf_dvb_stop_feed+0x4d/0x74 [videobuf_dvb]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007778c>] dmx_section_feed_stop_filtering+0x55/0x93 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00762f2>] dvb_dmxdev_feed_stop+0x5b/0x6e [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007679a>] dvb_dmxdev_filter_start+0x164/0x3a6 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa007fa10>] ? dvb_ringbuffer_init+0x33/0x3f [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff81210bab>] ? __up_read+0x92/0x9b

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa0076bf4>] dvb_demux_do_ioctl+0x218/0x342 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00752f1>] dvb_usercopy+0xd6/0x13c [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa00769dc>] ? dvb_demux_do_ioctl+0x0/0x342 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff811d83b1>] ? inode_has_perm+0x6c/0x72

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffffa0075ee2>] dvb_demux_ioctl+0x10/0x12 [dvb_core]

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c8da9>] vfs_ioctl+0x5f/0x78

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c920f>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x44d/0x48d

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff810c92a4>] sys_ioctl+0x55/0x77

[48988.425366]  [<ffffffff8100baab>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[48988.425366] ---[ end trace 012f34da5a02095a ]---

[48988.607008] ---[ end trace 012f34da5a02095b ]---

Linux-G ~ #

```

In Code Tags gesetzt --Finswimmer

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie sehen denn die IRQ Verteilungen aus. So wie es aussieht haben ja VMWare und die DVB Module den "Crash" erzeugt. Hast du eine USB oder ein PCI DVB Karte?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bacardischmal

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wie sehen denn die IRQ Verteilungen aus. So wie es aussieht haben ja VMWare und die DVB Module den "Crash" erzeugt. Hast du eine USB oder ein PCI DVB Karte?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Hallo,

also ich hab 3 pci dvb karten drinne hier mal die irqs

Linux-G ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:   12852396  162070106   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2          6   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:          0         10   IO-APIC-edge

  7:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge

  8:         20         78   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 14:       4360     159201   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 16:    5642086   16764294   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[0], cx88[0]

 17:    5819147   17603611   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[1], cx88[1]

 18:    5686680   17021514   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[2], cx88[2]

 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 22:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3

 28:     435564    4320559   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 29:     133326    1188321   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:  143338149   29078470   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

RES:    5732168    5499109   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       1922       3073   Function call interrupts

TLB:     466936     439562   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

ERR:        441

MIS:          0

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

sorry, aber 

1. bitte nutze doch mal die code Tags. Da ist ja nix richtig zu lesen und

2. sind bei der Ausgabe die Treiber für die DVB Karten schon geladen?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bacardischmal

Hab jetzt leider nichtmehr die obere ausgabe weil ich rebooten musste, die treiber sind geladen das war die Ausgabe nachdem der fehler unter dmesg schon da war. Jetzt nach nem reboot:

```

Linux-G ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  37308  5

vmmon                  64224  6

it87                   23912  0

hwmon_vid               2992  1 it87

isl6421                 2384  3

cx24123                14456  3

cx88_dvb               21684  21

videobuf_dvb            8020  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               92460  2 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb

k8temp                  5152  0

cx8800                 33644  0

cx8802                 16532  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 75880  3 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802

ir_common              51428  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common            17184  2 cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               38912  3 cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat            13748  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10432  1 videodev

tveeprom               13748  1 cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        13428  4 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

btcx_risc               5160  3 cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

videobuf_core          19268  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

Linux-G ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:      38944     356925   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2          6   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:          0         10   IO-APIC-edge

  7:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge

  8:          4         35   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 14:         21        729   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 16:      22200     121028   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[0], cx88[0]

 17:      21362     110408   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[1], cx88[1]

 18:      20681     110812   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[2], cx88[2]

 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 22:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3

 28:       3485      60690   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 29:        131       2051   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:     292091     160191   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

RES:      84696      63855   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         83         84   Function call interrupts

TLB:      18187       8620   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

ERR:         13

MIS:          0

Linux-G ~ #

```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Was passiert denn wenn du auf die vmware Module verzichtest?

----------

## bacardischmal

Hallo,

also ich hab ihn jetzt 4 tage ohne module laufen gehabt und der fehler ist nichtmehr gekommen.

mfg bacardi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

welche Version der VMWare Module hast du installiert. Vielleicht hat eine neuere Version (soweit vorhanden) nicht diese Auswirkungen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bacardischmal

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> welche Version der VMWare Module hast du installiert. Vielleicht hat eine neuere Version (soweit vorhanden) nicht diese Auswirkungen.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Hallo,

ich hatte 

1.0.0.23, 1.0.0.23-r1 und z.Z. 1.0.0.24

kernel versionen hatte ich schon diese:

2.6.30-gentoo-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, 2.6.30-gentoo, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r2

Mein Rechner auf dem ich jetzt testweise die vmware ausgelagert hab läufts ohne probleme, dort läuft jetzt nur vmware kein vdr,samba und nfs.

2.6.29-gentoo-r5 und vmware-modules-1.0.0.24 

Gruß

bacardi

----------

## bacardischmal

Hallo,

hab mich wohl doch zu früh gefreut  :Sad: 

```
[ 6767.175677] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000

00000004

[ 6767.176132] IP: [<ffffffff811d8378>] inode_has_perm+0x33/0x72

[ 6767.176132] PGD 128ca7067 PUD 129085067 PMD 0

[ 6767.179004] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

[ 6767.179004] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host2/targe

t2:0:0/2:0:0:0/type

[ 6767.179004] CPU 1

[ 6767.179004] Modules linked in: it87 hwmon_vid isl6421 cx24123 cx88_dvb videob

uf_dvb dvb_core cx8800 cx8802 cx88xx ir_common v4l2_common videodev v4l1_compat

k8temp v4l2_compat_ioctl32 tveeprom videobuf_dma_sg videobuf_core btcx_risc [las

t unloaded: vmnet]

[ 6767.179004] Pid: 4248, comm: nfsd Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r3 #1 System Prod

uct Name

[ 6767.179004] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff811d8378>]  [<ffffffff811d8378>] inode_has_pe

rm+0x33/0x72

[ 6767.179004] RSP: 0018:ffff880126ac1c30  EFLAGS: 00010246

[ 6767.179004] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000002 RCX: 0000000000000000

[ 6767.179004] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff880121985ca8 RDI: 0000000000000000

[ 6767.179004] RBP: ffff880126ac1c90 R08: ffff880128d45c60 R09: 0000000000000000

[ 6767.179004] R10: ffff880126ac1d40 R11: 0000000000000002 R12: ffff88011f170b40

[ 6767.179004] R13: ffff880121985ca8 R14: ffff8800cb594480 R15: ffff88012facfe00

[ 6767.179004] FS:  00007f323cff9950(0000) GS:ffff88002803b000(0000) knlGS:00000

00000000000

[ 6767.179004] CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

[ 6767.179004] CR2: 0000000000000004 CR3: 000000012a171000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

[ 6767.179004] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6767.179004] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6767.179004] Process nfsd (pid: 4248, threadinfo ffff880126ac0000, task ffff88

012838ab80)

[ 6767.179004] Stack:

[ 6767.179004]  ffff880126ac1c40 ffffffff811d8445 ffff880126ac1c50 ffff88012facf

e00

[ 6767.179004]  ffff880126ac1ca0 0000000000000246 00000000000080d0 0000000000000

010

[ 6767.179004]  0000001026ac1c80 ffff88011f170b40 ffff880128c3c180 0000000000000

001

[ 6767.179004] Call Trace:

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811d8445>] ? selinux_inode_permission+0x8e/0x90

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811dac37>] selinux_dentry_open+0xed/0xf6

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811d43cd>] security_dentry_open+0x11/0x13

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810bac8b>] __dentry_open+0x125/0x269

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810bae52>] dentry_open+0x83/0x8c

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81182cdd>] nfsd_open+0x181/0x1b7

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8118309f>] nfsd_read+0x80/0xc3

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81189d4d>] nfsd3_proc_read+0xfe/0x142

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117de88>] nfsd_dispatch+0xe9/0x1ca

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8143c893>] svc_process+0x400/0x726

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81035e7b>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xf

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117e3ff>] nfsd+0x103/0x147

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117e2fc>] ? nfsd+0x0/0x147

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8104ea02>] kthread+0x56/0x83

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8100ca7a>] child_rip+0xa/0x20

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8104e9ac>] ? kthread+0x0/0x83

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8100ca70>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

[ 6767.179004] Code: f8 48 89 cf 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 60 8b 86 28 02 00 00 41 89 c1

 41 81 e1 00 02 00 00 75 49 49 8b 40 68 48 85 c9 4c 8b 86 30 02 00 00 <44> 8b 50

 04 75 1c 48 8d 55 b0 b9 12 00 00 00 44 89 c8 48 89 d7

[ 6767.179004] RIP  [<ffffffff811d8378>] inode_has_perm+0x33/0x72

[ 6767.179004]  RSP <ffff880126ac1c30>

[ 6767.179004] CR2: 0000000000000004

[ 6767.179004] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[ 6767.179004] WARNING: at kernel/softirq.c:141 local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92()

[ 6767.179004] Hardware name: System Product Name

[ 6767.179004] Modules linked in: it87 hwmon_vid isl6421 cx24123 cx88_dvb videob

uf_dvb dvb_core cx8800 cx8802 cx88xx ir_common v4l2_common videodev v4l1_compat

k8temp v4l2_compat_ioctl32 tveeprom videobuf_dma_sg videobuf_core btcx_risc [las

t unloaded: vmnet]

[ 6767.179004] Pid: 4248, comm: nfsd Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r3 #1

[ 6767.179004] Call Trace:

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810406af>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8103ba5f>] warn_slowpath_common+0x77/0xa4

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8103ba9b>] warn_slowpath_null+0xf/0x11

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810406af>] local_bh_enable_ip+0x3c/0x92

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81469d8f>] _spin_unlock_bh+0xf/0x11

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff812c8645>] cn_netlink_send+0x89/0x1a5

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8125ec6d>] uvesafb_exec+0x114/0x253

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8125eaf3>] ? uvesafb_prep+0x7e/0xe4

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8125f448>] uvesafb_blank+0x10b/0x137

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8124c231>] fb_blank+0x39/0x64

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81256f3b>] fbcon_blank+0x138/0x296

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810449b7>] ? lock_timer_base+0x26/0x4a

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81044f9f>] ? mod_timer+0xd4/0xe6

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8123fed8>] do_unblank_screen+0xd3/0x119

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8123ff29>] unblank_screen+0xb/0xd

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff812149a5>] bust_spinlocks+0x15/0x34

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8146a9f4>] oops_end+0x3c/0xba

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81027734>] no_context+0x1ed/0x1fc

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810278d5>] __bad_area_nosemaphore+0x192/0x1b8

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810cefff>] ? iget_locked+0x39/0x15a

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8113678a>] ? ext3_iget+0x12/0x3b2

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81027909>] bad_area_nosemaphore+0xe/0x10

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8146be44>] do_page_fault+0x165/0x251

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81469fcf>] page_fault+0x1f/0x30

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811d8378>] ? inode_has_perm+0x33/0x72

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811d8445>] ? selinux_inode_permission+0x8e/0x90

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811dac37>] selinux_dentry_open+0xed/0xf6

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff811d43cd>] security_dentry_open+0x11/0x13

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810bac8b>] __dentry_open+0x125/0x269

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff810bae52>] dentry_open+0x83/0x8c

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81182cdd>] nfsd_open+0x181/0x1b7

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8118309f>] nfsd_read+0x80/0xc3

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81189d4d>] nfsd3_proc_read+0xfe/0x142

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117de88>] nfsd_dispatch+0xe9/0x1ca

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8143c893>] svc_process+0x400/0x726

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff81035e7b>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xf

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117e3ff>] nfsd+0x103/0x147

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8117e2fc>] ? nfsd+0x0/0x147

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8104ea02>] kthread+0x56/0x83

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8100ca7a>] child_rip+0xa/0x20

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8104e9ac>] ? kthread+0x0/0x83

[ 6767.179004]  [<ffffffff8100ca70>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

[ 6767.179004] ---[ end trace 135fe8149b2a3810 ]---

[ 6767.368964] ---[ end trace 135fe8149b2a3811 ]---

[ 6767.370253] nfsd used greatest stack depth: 3408 bytes left

```

----------

